# Park Fliers



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm interested in buying my first plane this coming spring and have been eye-balling the Hobbyzone line of park fliers. I see Megatech also has a simular model. Also, I've been racing land based RC for 6+ years.

My question is, what should I be looking for? I'm very interested in the Aerobird Xtreme as it seems to be "big" enough for me to "grow" into with it's 3 channels. Then there is the fantasy of replacing its 540 motor with a 6 turn!

The Firebird looks great but has only 2 channels. Good enough to fly, great to learn with (?) but will it satisfy down the road? Will I be wanting that 3rd channel in a month or two? Should I be looking elsewhere?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

I've started to look at the park fliers, as well. My only experience with them was several years ago and a great deal has changed, the options and quality have improved.

I've been flying wings and really enjoy it. Slope soaring with a little combat every now and then. All 2 channel.

What kind of flying locations do you have available? Do you want to only use electric?


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

Ok, here is my 2 cents, I have been flying electric planes for the past year and a half. 

The Aerobird planes, and the parkzone planes, granted are nice fliers, but I personally dont feel that they are a good starter plane. I have seen many beginners, lose them repeatedly. 

The GWS line of planes proves time and time to be the plane for beginners, I learned on one, and still fly some of them today. Either a slowstick, or a Tigermoth, or even the J-3 cub are all good fliers, althought you will have to assemble them, and they are not rtr. But a Cheap 3 or 4 channel radio system can be used with them. If you want some better quality parkfliers hobby lobby has a great line of planes as well.

Any questions shoot me an e-mail I`d be glad to answer anything.
[email protected]


----------



## Donalbain (Sep 29, 2001)

I prefer electric. I've seen the problems some people have with nitro. I see Parkzone has the Slo-V that has the XPort for aerial combat and a 46in. wingspan and the "multi-mode". I believe this plane is much like the GWS Slowstick. I also like the looks of the Cermark Dragonfly and it's hop-up potential of increasing its flight time to 20min.

I prefer having everything in the box. Seems less expencive and less of a headache of shopping for a separate radio.

There is a park near by consiting of Little League fields and soccor fields that is very open from powerlines. Also, there is a R/C field 10min. away, but I rarly see people there. Just haven't caught them at the right time.

I will look into GWS, and Hobby Lobby for more info. I've also bought an issue of Backyard Flyer (www.backyardflyer.com).

Thankyou for the input!


----------



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

good luck! Welcome to the World of Rc Flight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Oct 18, 2002)

Looks like good times are ahead. Have a great one, flying feeds the soul.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

I'm with ya...

Iv'e been fly my Sky Scooter Pro 2 at the local soccer complex......

It's a blast and a break from the normal RC that I'm used to.


----------



## rcnerd (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey guys...The Slow stick is an unbeatable starter plane The gws radio comes with esc, micro servos, + a flight pack and is very affordable. 

I do not reccomend the firebird type planes except for people w/ no rc experience. They usually have cheap, fragile and non reusable radios. 

The slow stick is cheap, easy + cheap for parts, Easy to buiild, a great flyer, very durable...highly reccommended.


----------



## beeoh (Nov 24, 2004)

*What does GWS stand for?*

What does GWS stand for? 

What are the thoughts on Megatech's Airstrike?

I race off-road trucks and buggies and am looking for a change of pace.

Thanks!


----------



## NINJAZX7 (Sep 25, 2001)

GWS Grand Wing Servo, i would stick with the gws planes that FASTALJR recommended or the slow V. when starting out you need something that flies at a very slow pace so that you have plenty of time to react. i would not recommend the megatech airstrike for a beginner. 

the best advice i can give to have a sucsessful first flight is lots of room, and virually no wind.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

rcnerd said:


> Hey guys...The Slow stick is an unbeatable starter plane The gws radio comes with esc, micro servos, + a flight pack and is very affordable.
> 
> I do not reccomend the firebird type planes except for people w/ no rc experience. They usually have cheap, fragile and non reusable radios.
> 
> The slow stick is cheap, easy + cheap for parts, Easy to buiild, a great flyer, very durable...highly reccommended.


 actually the slo V from hobbyzone I feel is even a better deal and a better flier it includes everything you need(with radio equipment that can be used in another plane later) It sbaout !50.00 for everything! flies great and can handle more wind than the slo stick, The slo stick is great too i just think the slo v is that notch up from the slo stick www.hobbyzone.com but I agree stay away form the fire bird or areo bird segment. Happy thanksgiving


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guy's i just wanted to say that i personaly would not by and electric plane you will get tired of it real quick but if that is all you can afford. i fly a 35 percent edge i fly IMAC International minature aerobatic club i have been flying 5 years i started when i was 11. if you go to a club by your house or where ever you go and if they have big airplanes and if the preform aerobatics you will wish you had one. But what iam trying to say is get a trainer like a hobbico superstar comes ready to fly for 299.00 you cant beat that the hobbico is glow nitro what ever you call it. I would go that way. that is just my 2 cents :thumbsup: 


Brandon Snyder


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> Hi guy's i just wanted to say that i personaly would not by and electric plane you will get tired of it real quick but if that is all you can afford. i fly a 35 percent edge i fly IMAC International minature aerobatic club i have been flying 5 years i started when i was 11. if you go to a club by your house or where ever you go and if they have big airplanes and if the preform aerobatics you will wish you had one. But what iam trying to say is get a trainer like a hobbico superstar comes ready to fly for 299.00 you cant beat that the hobbico is glow nitro what ever you call it. I would go that way. that is just my 2 cents :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Brandon Snyder


 Your response seems a bit arrogant, Saying "if thats all you can afford" is kind of rude, its not about the money for most of us, it is time and space limitations, Not very one has a flying field by there house, especially ones that will have planes that large or larger, We just lost our field about a year ago now and most of the guys in my club fle 38% aircraft or larger, bu tnow with no fiel we have no place to fly the big ones, most area clubs here dont like the super large scale becaus ethey are loud and dont like most of the 3D aerobatics that come along with them( thats unfortunate cuz its really cool and fun) I personally have had several 38% and larger planes, one of which still sits in my gargae hanging fom the ceiling because of no place or time to fly something that large, But since the invent of "park flyers" it has made flying fun, and yes i can do 3D with the electrics too. I think its great that you fly IMAC I have many friends that compete across the nation with the giant scale as well as they have been invited numerous times to top gun. You posted a response about gas and nitro planes in a forum for electric park flyers, And it is kinda about the money, a 33% aircraft with all the support equipment will run easily close to a thousand or much more depending on the equipment, a first time flyer is not gonna want to spend that kind of money "usually". And as for the Nitro trainer you suggested, it is a GREAT trainer, but again the people didnt ask about nitro it was about electric park flyers. I have been flying for almost 20 years now I started like you did when i was just about 11, and I'll tell ya i wouldnt give up my electrics for anything, I still love the giant gas, and turbine powered aircraft, but I also like going in my back yard and hanging my electric custom built 3D plane on the prop! it beats haulling all the stuff to the field about 30 minutes away. SO just dont judge so fats next time before you comment on its the money, fortunately opions are like belly buttons, every one has got one aint america great! thats my .05 worth


----------



## ancientsgamer (Feb 27, 2002)

Brandon,

And another note, electric planes can go just as fast. As a matter of fact, there are many that go quite faster. As far as cost goes, you can spend just as much if not more on a brushless motor, speed controller and Li-Poly battery packs! LOL You are 16, it is obvious you are enthusiastic about Nitro planes but you are also a bit ignorant about electric flight. The trend IS to electric flying and not just for those that are on a tight budget. You can get just as aerobatic as you want with electric flight too. As a matter of fact, electric conversion kits of Nitro planes are quite popular. Less noise, smell and in many cases LONGER run times.

Everyone has their preferences. But stating that aerobatics and cost are issues with electrics is only true of the very basic park flyers. There are plenty 4 channel park flyers and other electrics. They will do anything a Nitro plane can. In some cases for more money. In many cases for less money and MORE speed! LOL

Anyway, don't go around bashing all electrics because you don't like a Firebird or another Park Flyer. Have a deeper look around the hobby and you will realize that electric is a lot more exciting than you think.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

:dude: if he only knew(brandon)! Brushless is the future of flight and much more. Man i can hover around a custom 3d plane i have all day long on the prop and not have to clean it off or even leave my back yard! or go to my local golf dome in the winter and stay relatively warm and dry and fly 3d or just fly period! Cant do that with your 33% edge! We are just tryingto open your eyes and broaden your horizon a bit, go grab an electric funtana with a bruchless and tell me you didnt like it, you just may cash in that gas guzzler and by several!!!!! that little plane will do all or more than those larger 1/2 1/3rd and 1/4 scale planes


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

guys i am sorry for saying that is all you can afford. but i think a nice glow plane is the way to go if you have a field. But i can say electric planes are fun. I am sorry for putting my other statement out the way i did. :wave:


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I am also thinking about getting into flying and have looked at the park flyers specifically because of their size. I live in an urban area and we just don't have room for big planes and certainly not for noisy gas ones. That is exactly why I run electric trucks!

Park Flyers obviously have limitations (wind speed being one, I would guess) but as a starter to whet the appetite? Sounds good to me!


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Parkflyers can be limited by wind. But don't have to be!*

I have been flying and building for 36 years. I used to fly glow but a few years ago got my first electric. I have since sold all my glow stuff and fly totally electric models now.
My favorite Windy day plane is the GWS Flying Pizza. It flys great with the stock eps350c but even better with brushless! With a small out runner if I can hold onto it long enough to get it out of the car and plug in the pack I can fly. It flys great even in wind that I would not have flown my Ugly Stick 40 in.

There are planes and set ups available now that will do just about anything a glow plane can do. And in many cases a lot they cant!

Modern brushless motors and lipoly battery packs have really changed the electric model world.

I have been teaching a friend how to fly with a GWS Tigermoth. He is about ready to solo. With a Lens rc out runner brushless and 3s lipoly packs we can climb straight up as long as we can see and it still slows down and flys nice and slow. Flight times are well over 40 minutes.

Just so I don't sound like a person who only flys foam I will attach a picture of one of my Mountain Models Switchbacks.
Wes


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Any Electric or park flyer pilots near me?*

I live in North Knox County Indiana.
Always looking for people to hook up with to fly and chat with.
Wes


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi wes my name is brandon i live in milford pa. what kind of planes do you have. Do you go to the nats in muncie indiana? At the ama headcorders?

later 
Brandon


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

I went back in 1976 When they were in California. Have not made it up to Muncie yet. Not sure why though.
I build a lot and sell a lot so what I have on hand to fly changes from one day to the next! Just sold my Switchback. Ordering a Dandy Sport. And waiting on a Yak55 3d plane.
I have had a ton of planes over the years way to many to keep track of!
All the way from a single channel rudder only Buzzard Bombshell to an Ultra Sport 60 and a lot in between. Flying nothing but electric now.
Wes


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool i never made it to muncie yet but hope to!!! I hate to build good thing for arfs!! What do you have for sale now as far a gas or glow? Let me know what you have maybe i will buy something or maybe i know someone who will buy it.

Later
Brandon


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

The only thing I have for sale right now is a Small brushless outrunner motor.
I am finishing up a long term build for someone. Then I will see what I want to build next.


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

All my gas and glow stuff is long gone. I sold it all. I only fly electrics now.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

is you outrunner motor an axi if so give me a price i cant reafuse and i will will buy iy i need a good outrunner for my hobby lobby yak. 


Brandon


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

No I sold my Axi motors. It is a lensrc brushless.
It puts out 11 ounces of thrust on a 3s pack with a GWS 8040 hd prop.
I have it listed on the Ezone and on rcu.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats not enought i dont think for a hobby lobby yak that is prob for like a shock flyer. what is your price?


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

Just sold it a few minutes ago.
You might check out the 400xt for $29.90 from Hobby - Lobby.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok thanks

Brandon


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

1987tc said:


> Just sold it a few minutes ago.
> You might check out the 400xt for $29.90 from Hobby - Lobby.


THats a pretty kickin brushless for the money! I have one on my hobby lobby yak! with a 1320mah 11.1 lipo it doesnt just take off from your hand staright it up it rockets up! I found the 10X3.7 prop works best with that motor and plane config, the foam is thick and strong for flying but one bounce off the ground and it breaks up pretty good, it doesnt even have to be hard! But it flies fast or walking slow!


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> THats a pretty kickin brushless for the money! I have one on my hobby lobby yak! with a 1320mah 11.1 lipo it doesnt just take off from your hand staright it up it rockets up! I found the 10X3.7 prop works best with that motor and plane config, the foam is thick and strong for flying but one bounce off the ground and it breaks up pretty good, it doesnt even have to be hard! But it flies fast or walking slow!


That is exactly where my xt400 is going. In a HL Yak 55. For the money I couldn't go too far wrong! When the Yak is no more then the 400xt will be transplanted into something else. I know it is not a state of the art top of the line motor. But for the money who cares!?
I will be using a slightly smaller 3s pack for a little less weight. Should be a fun $20.00 airplane!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

1987tc said:


> That is exactly where my xt400 is going. In a HL Yak 55. For the money I couldn't go too far wrong! When the Yak is no more then the 400xt will be transplanted into something else. I know it is not a state of the art top of the line motor. But for the money who cares!?
> I will be using a slightly smaller 3s pack for a little less weight. Should be a fun $20.00 airplane!


i have experienced a weird phenomenon with that motor though, SOme times it will run on after you have shut down the throttle. olmost like an old car that diesels after you shut it off! LOL but other than that its an amazing little cheap motor with plenty of power!


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

I noticed also when trying it out that it does not have the smoothest start up either. My LensRC motor starts up verry smooth and can be run at a verry low rpm smoothly. The 400xt doesn't do that as well. Sure pulls good though! Well worth the money.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont fly them planes at all i just torque roll will that motor work good for this i am not sure because you said it is not smooth and one click up might pull me out of a torque roll and two clicks down might not be enough what do you think?


Brandon


----------



## 1987tc (Jul 25, 2005)

It will be fine. What I am talking about is at the verry begining of throttle travel. Not anywhere where you would use while the plane is in the air.

I am not worried at all about it not working well. I have a friend that has been using one for a bit now. He loves it.
Wes


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks wes theyare only 29.99 at hobby lobby?


Brandon


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

wes can you get me the link to the motor on hobby lobby i cant seem to find it! lol


Brandon


----------

